# Family feuds??



## TylerD (Nov 27, 2006)

Anyone fight with their family alot??? A bit of a weird question to just come out with and say haha, but it seems I see all my friends and they seem so happy with their family but I dont get along with mine. Well just my dad... man we get in such bad fights sometimes. Tonight he went off on me for no reason. Said im immature, I need to get a girlfriend (moron.. I had one for a year dont want one now) And he said I need to get a card and just freaked out on me... Really I have no idea why.

I got a job

Good money

Im rarelly at home so I never see him much

and I dont need a car because work is within walking distance

So anywho I dunno what his problem is with me. I hate that I always feel bad after the fight.. Tonight I said some mean things now I totally regret  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... But he had it coming I guess for starting it. He constanly calls me names and stuff and tonight I just argued back because I was sick of it. So we both were swearing at eachother and it ended with him just shouldering me and walking to his room (like every other fight)

Does this happen with any of you?? You dont have to give details. I know its a personal question, but Im just curious... seems im the only one that has problems with my dad (family) and everyone around me just loves their family. I like my brother and mom its my dad that just cant stand me for some reason alot of the time... Not all the time, but more then half.

Sorry long post, had to get some stuff off my chest. Im a bit angry tonight.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 27, 2006)

I fought a lot when I lived with my parents. Now we are fine in small doses...don't know why. But my fiance and his mom fight like mad. Everything pisses her off about him, just because he's nothing like her (he's actually normal). Everytime he sees her there is an argument...luckily he doesn't waste his time with yelling back, he just leaves. But yeah, families definitely fight. My mom and I have gotten into some big ones....my advice - stay away. That's what my man does...except for holidays he just stays away if he can to avoid the arguments.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 27, 2006)

wow

that teeeibel

caz you such a nice guy

i think everyone got problam with their family they just dont tell

ok this is kinda personel

(you make me say things that no one know about me)

when my mom was pregrent with me she was 20 and she didnt want to know if its a boy or a girl

she went to the hospitel alone(without my father)

and he told her that if its a girl he dont want it

and he didnt lie

i live 4 years with my grandma until he eccepet me

and even then i play soccer and had short hair cut just for him to like me

and he didnt

i even start to call my uncle dad caz he was like a dad to me

i didnt get alone with him even now

he always yell on me

he wake me in the middle of the night to switch off the tv and stuff

and i feel like a made the only times he leave me is when my bf comes

when my mom was a live it was easyier caz we went to walks and shopping toghter

and now i got nothing

i give him everymonth money to pay the billes

once my boyfriend farents came and he says my dugther open here a wore housh

i dont even eat with him i eat in my room

a few minuts after we fight we pretend that nothing happen

im not good in this but i think you should find something you both like like a basktball game, pizza or something and try to talk about little things

your biggest fan

michal


----------



## TylerD (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Kimmers86. I try to stay away from my dad as much as possible, but it seems anytime I see him he has something new to fight with me over.

Michal that is a terrible thing to hear how your father was that bitter over you being a girl... I cant believe a father would say that and act this way. Sometimes parents have no idea how much they can hurt kids by emotion. Doesnt take physical to hurt a person.

But thanks for the advice, I have no idea what my dad likes. That is good though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , I will ask my brother and see. I dont think me and my dad have much in common. If he knew I was into makeup alot and products I would never hear the end to it. I think thats why we fight because we are so different.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 27, 2006)

when he see how amazing you are im sure that things will be better

good luck


----------



## TylerD (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Michal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That bf of yours better start treating you better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I dont think he knows how lucky he is.

But for now I better head to bed. Got to work tomorrow blah!! Nighty night Muters. And Michal thanks for the talk I appreciate it. Kimmers you as well for giving some kind advice.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 27, 2006)

good night

and thanks i really appreciate it


----------



## Saja (Nov 27, 2006)

Well I cant really help with fighting ith your parents because I am total daddys little girl. Me and my mom bicker, but we dont fight. And its usually over my 17 year old brother whos a mamas boy.(funny how that worked out hahah) I do however have several cousins I would love to load into a space ship and send to the sun....I ****ing hate those people....they are the most useless drains on society. One cousin is one of those sign holder people who works for the city....when theres a detour he stands with a sign, or osmthing like that. Most of time there are 10 people standing there watching 1 guy half ass work. He works two months outta the year, and then goes on pogie for the rest. He lives with his father, contributes nothing, has a kid that wont have anything to do with him, and spends his day bumming cigarettes off my grandparents.....which is the real issue. He lives two houses away, and when ever I visit and he shows up I have to leave I hate him so much. He talks about anything like hes an expert and he dont know his own ass from a hole in the ground. Point of that long rant, was that in my family, most people arent as vocal as i so usually someone kicks me under the table to shut me up hahahah . Aparently, my family thinks its better to just walk away.....that drives me CRAZY


----------



## mintesa (Nov 27, 2006)

yea moms family is a mess. and my parents divorced so i was a weird kid.

me and my mom were fighting a lot when i was around 16. coz i didnt wanna stay home, coz her BF was home. then my dad bought me a car. bought her BF always used it. so one day i just left home.

then my mom kept on calling my friends were i was and shouted on the phone for hours, no one was even listening to it. we just let the phone stand on the table.

then my dad said she wrote him an ugly letter, no mother could do to a daughter, he told me to never talk to my mom again.

now im in contact with my mom again. i send her money. and she always begs for more money and thinks im rich or something. when i tell her stuff about me, like im gonna move soon in december, she doesnt even answer that. she just keeps on asking for money or jewelry or whatever. i send her a ring last time, but she doesnt wear it (saw her through webcam). im sure she pawnshopped it already. all my dad's mom's ring ended up in a pawnshop, excpet the ones my dad was hidding form my mom. i have them now.

whenever i hear news from my mom i just get sad... its always like:

hello please send us money soon we need bla, bla , bla,

also send earrings and rings and bla, bla, bla

and i have no idea anymore where my mom actually lives... coz now she wants me to c/o a package, and i asked how about the house you are renteing.... whats the address there.... then i get reply like:

nevermind just tell me when you send it and i will check the post office when its supposed to come.... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

its just always depressing.... i send clothes to my sister... but i never have seen her wear it. i send an expensive camera so they can send me photos, that was more than 6 months ago, still no photos.......

im scared that she is still living with her stupid old BF and that he is the one uing all the money. coz i send her quiet a lot for the philippines but its enver enough. but my mom could spend a million in not even a month, so i just send a limit and dont give her more even if she asks.....

ok too long i will stop now... i could go on forever about my mom... she is a hugely nuts.


----------



## jessimau (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh wow, my family fights pale in comparison to everyone else's. Michal, I'm so sorry your dad is horrible to you. I want to give him a swift kick in the **** for you. Doesn't he realize that's HE is the reason you're a girl? The baby's sex is determined by which chromosome they get from the father, since the mother can only give an X. It just pisses me off to hear males going on and on and blaming women for not having boys, when really it means there might be something wrong with their Y chromosome and that's why their "little swimmers" with Ys aren't making it before the Xs. (Umm...sorry...random bio crap...just how I really think when I hear that kind of thing.)

Tyler, I think we've all had fights with out families, but some are worse than others. I've had a ton of fights with my father where I feel like he doesn't think I'm good enough and he says some really mean things and puts me down. He kept telling me that he didn't think I'd ever be able to make it through graduate school, that I didn't have what it takes to stick with a program because I struggled academically as an undergrad. It hurt me so much to hear my father telling me basically that he didn't believe in me and didn't think I had what it took to become a psychologist (there's a lot of schooling first). Thing is, I realize now that my father, as cruel as I felt he was, said all of those things to challenge me to prove him wrong. I realized that the motivation to "show him" was a big part of finally getting my butt into graduate school (I've finished one class now).

I don't know if that's part of the reason your father yelled at you, or if he's frustrated because you're so different and he feels like he doesn't know you. I agree with Michal, try finding something you have in common or that you can share. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 28, 2006)

It's okay, I don't really get along with a majority of my family either. My mom and I tend to butt heads alot, and I feel like I'm walking on eggshells when I'm around her.

She really doesn't like me for who I am, and she's mentioned it to me quite a bit. She *****es that I'm not girly enough. For example, I started talking about cars. I have a slight affinity for hearses, and I've always wanted to buy one and trick it out. She gave me a strange look and said, "Only boys are supposed to like that. Girls don't." Or I'll want to discuss a book I've recently been reading, or discuss something I saw on the news and she'll say, "You read too much. I can't stand reading." She's also told me that I just not girly enough, plain and simple. She shoots me down everytime I talk about my passion for making makeup a career, and she always tells me that I won't make it. I've even had ideas for selling particular things on E-Bay, and she "reminds" me that it's just wishful thinking. The only topics she will discuss with me are men, weightloss, and clothes (weight loss is the most talked about topic with her), and if I try to deviate from the subject, then GAWD FORBID! In general, she just likes arguing with me, and making me feel like crap - so I understand how you feel.

Heck, me and my dad's side of the family don't get along - period. They're really full of themselves. Their heads are so big I'm surprised that someone doesn't grease the sides of the door with butter and/or otherwise so they can fit their heads through the door.

I think I posted something about them somewhere in this area...

If you find it, you'll get a better idea as to how *******-y these people are.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I would like to say im happy that im not the only one, but im not knowing so many others dont get along with family. Its to bad because family isnt around forever. I wish we could all charish eachother but sometimes its so tough when one of more of the family members is constanly trying to fight with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear you have family troubles Tyler!! I hope that things get better, and that you are able to work things out.

Although my parents and I never have the type of fights where cursing or shoving is involved, we do still have fights. I am considered the 'rebel child' of the family, and it has caused more than one feud in the past. It really is a shame when parents and their children find cause to argue, but this is the way of life sometimes and we can only do our best.

I guess one of the most important things to me is knowing that my parents still love me, and that I still love them - disagreements or not. I suppose that some people just handle such situations better than others...

Anyway, we are here for you *hugs*


----------



## mintesa (Nov 28, 2006)

i totally agree... my parents are not getting any younger these days. it constantly scares me...


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

My mom and I have times where we fight... There's been physical fights between my sister and I, and my stepfather and I... I just don't associate with those in my family I don't get along with... It's better for me mentally, emotionally and physically. And I havne't lived at home since I was 17, so it's been almost 10 years!


----------



## han (Nov 29, 2006)

when i was younger i felt like you tyler that my dad didnt like me either he treated me the same as your dad and the name calling, i felt nothing i did would ever be good enough so i rebel BIGTIME. then him and mom got a divorce and me and my dad got really close and then he found out he was sick and pass away so yes life is to short for all that, me and mom for the most part get along we have our moments but i try to enjoy the good times you just never know i totally learn from mistakes with dad


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have family problems all the time... My brother like 2 years back would get really violent physically, and I can remember that i had locked myself in the bathroom, and I would just stay there for like an hour. My sister and I would get into fights but not nearly as bad. My mom, sometimes I cannot stand. She has all these expectations for me, b/c I want to go to a really good university, and all. And Sometimes I feel that she doesn't respect people with differences, and I get disgusted from what she says. My dad I cannot comment on, because he passed away when I was 10. Since then, that is when everything started going downhill. But, I completely understand where your coming from. I hate being in fights, I just try to explain the situation to them, and not to exaggerate. Sorry your having this problem too!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep i have those issues too but all i can do is concentrate on my education i cant be bothered by other peoples issues.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 29, 2006)

I think every family has their issues whether or not they are shared. I remember when I was younger thinking one of my friends came from the absolute perfect family, but actually when I started talking to her more her family was a complete wreck!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 29, 2006)

Ya it seems lots of families have issues now days... really its to bad, but its not so bad when we are able to move out that way we only see our parents and siblings once and a while rather then every day all day. I think we just get sick of eachother that is the problem with Family fights, its natural.


----------



## han (Nov 29, 2006)

it's very natural to have feeling's and emotions and to disagree!!!


----------



## Harlot (Nov 29, 2006)

Tyler:

HA! Your not alone my dear. I recentley disowned my father. Im sick again with a born illness and I dont have insurance. (They found out my mom makes too much money) so my mother asked my dad (theyve been divorced for years) if he could put me in his insurance policy. That F*CKER refused because he thought it would cost him money! :madd: He wasnt even going to pay, but he was scared that he had to. So F*CK him. Hed rather have his ONLY child die than to take his wallet out. It makes me SO angry. UGH!

And to add to that, my fathers side of the family except my grandparents and young cousins (whom I pretty much raised) think Im an Anti-christ. Yeah, the're bible humpers. My moms side except my grandparents are just backstabbing scums of the earth.

Michal:

My sister had to go through something similar. My bastard of a "father" was disappointed that she wasnt a son. So she would dress tomboyish and had short hair to please him. Even act manly. That F*cker.

My mom is okay. I love her, but we cant stand a whole day together. Shes a business woman (you could say my sister was my "mother") so she was never really a mother to begin with, shes more of a provider. You know, those parents that buy you anything you want to keep you satified and shut up. Yeah, that. Cant cook, clean, be motherly, iron, you get the point. All she hears is the sound of a cash register. When I was young this brought me to depression, but I cant see it any other way now. So any indication of "motherly" gestures is pretty wierd and foreign to me. But hey, I dont need a mother anymore, and the one I had passed away. And I dont take substitutions. Over all, I like my life.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 31, 2006)

Tyler: That must be stressful, living like that. I know when I was younger, my brother was living at home and my dad and him would fight quite a bit, turned physical sometimes.

Michal: That is awful your father treated you like that.

Harlot: I know what you mean about money etc. Even at Christmas, birthdays, I feel like my parents are 'buying' my love, like no thought or care goes into buying a gift, they just do it to please you, buy you off.

I don't get along that well with either of my parents, probably my mom is the worse. She is a control freak, rarely has anything nice to say to me. In fact they treated me horribly when I was with an abusive boyfriend. They said the abuse was my fault, I made him hit me etc. I remember they witnessed him hitting me at a BBQ and they never said a word. When I approached them, right away they said I must have mouthed off to him. One day they asked me if I wanted to be cremated or buried when I die. I asked why? They said well in case your exbf or one of his friends knocks you off we know what type of service you would like. I was like what the? Even after I left my now exbf, they continued to have contact with him such as talking to him when they ran into him at the mall, acting like he was their best buddy. I told them he is going to act differently in front of others, not show his abusive side, but that didn't matter. I told them to never tell him my location for safety reasons. They were telling him and sometimes he would show up in public places and verbally assault me and sometimes physically harm me. Although deep down I probably love them, on the surface I don't feel it. If I ever have children I will never treat them like this. Sorry, I just needed to vent.


----------



## Chaela (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats really sad that your family is like that but believe me I know what its like to be in a family that cant stand each other. My aunt and cousin are drunks, druggies, and just plain stupid. My aunt makes up sicknesses about herself and other members of the family so people will feel sorry for her, its called Munchousin or something like that and their both Bi-polar so yeah its fun, thankfully they both moved away though even far away they still manage to poison things, like this Christmas. Lying, golddigging, and such just to get attention. Lol should stop now before I get into a well worn rant :redsealed:


----------

